# Отсутствует отросток в грудном отделе позвоночника



## Katty (27 Янв 2008)

Слышала, что данную аномалию ещё называют "спина бифита".  
Дефект врожденный. Спина в месте отсутствия остистого отростка чувствительна, периодически болит, при нагрузках - ноит. Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать чтобы данная проблема недасаждала?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2008)

Хотелось бы конечно увидеть о чём идет речь.
А так, только общее:
-корсет
-ЛФК
-правильное поведение
-операция


----------



## Katty (28 Янв 2008)

Благодарю за ответ! Понимаю, что для более точного необходимы снимки. Буду обращаться к местному неврологу или вертебрологу. 
При возможности выложить снимки - сделаю это, с Вашего позволения.


----------

